# Subclass 190 visa processing time for Bangladeshi applicants



## Sazzad H (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi All,

I am a new member of this group. I found this group helpful and i am really appreciate for the information provided by the exparts. I am from Bangladesh and applied lodged my applicated 190 visa. Can anyone tell me about the further procedure and how much time it will take(approx) to process my file. I have applied through an agent. 

Thanks in advance and tc all.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Sazzad_H, 

head over to the http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-lets-update-bangladesh-applicant-status.html thread to share your experiences with other applicants from Bangladesh and compare timelines. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Sazzad,

According to DIAC website, the maximum time limit for processing 190 Visa is 6 months. According to current trend, it takes 1 to 4 months for Visa approval if one does not face the security check fortunately. For my case, it has taken only 1 month and 7 days. Follow the following threads of this website, where you will get idea regarding this and share your experiences here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-lets-update-bangladesh-applicant-status.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/122549-190-visa-applicants-waiting-co.html

Browse other threads of this website for more information.


----------



## Sazzad H (Sep 17, 2013)

*Thanks a lot...*

Thanks a lot for ur kind info...i have lodged my application on 12th Sept,2013. so expecting result by december 2013. anywaz tc care and thanks again.


----------



## Sazzad H (Sep 17, 2013)

another thing, what is security check? is it applicable for all applicants?


----------



## mksctg (May 26, 2013)

*from 80 delay upload*



Sazzad H said:


> another thing, what is security check? is it applicable for all applicants?


Hi, My CO requested From 80 .... is it security check ?

My agent uploaded PCC and medical receipt within 28 days of requirement place by CO but uploaded from 80 later when CO email that from 80 is still due. Will this delay upload of from 80 will affect my VISA processing ....


----------

